# librairie GMP sur OsX Lion 10.7.4



## Joseph_12 (28 Août 2012)

Hello!

Bon, je n'ai trouvé aucune info sur le forum, alors, je me permets de lancer ce topic:
Comment installer les librairie Gnu Multiple Precision (GMP) sur un Lion 10.7.4 ?

J'ai utilisé MacPorts, qui m'a bien installé l'ensemble, mais pour le logiciel que je voulais installer à la base (pure-0.5), il ne trouve rien, et me demande de les installer...

Le site de GMP précise qu'il existe un Pb avec le compilateur GCC de Xcode, mais je ne vois pas comment contourner ça...

Une idée?


----------

